# An unexpected journey in a modern city



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 23, 2022)

I took these photos on my way to school today. No, I'm not mad. Actually, me and my classmates are going to act in a play tomorrow. That's why we need a bow. As a tolkienist, I own one. We'll take part in the event called approximately "The Last School Bell".


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 23, 2022)

I can't see either of the two attachments...


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 23, 2022)

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> I can't see either of the two attachments...


I've edited the post. Can you see the attachments now?


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 23, 2022)

Yes. Is the silhouette of the bow in the first picture yours? It looks beautiful, like a true elf. Whether you are Vanya, Noldo or Teler, I would not be able to tell.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (May 23, 2022)

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> Is the silhouette of the bow in the first picture yours?


Yup.


𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> It looks beautiful, like a true elf. Whether you are Vanya, Noldo or Teler, I would not be able to tell.


Thanks! Though I doubt that elves wear backpacks.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 23, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Though I doubt that elves wear backpacks.


Maybe you're half-elven, half-mortal then. I wonder if you've chosen your fate though...


----------

